# Any Ideas on My Baby Bettas Sex or Fin Type?



## sunnybluesky (Sep 11, 2012)

I recently purchased a baby betta from my local Petco. He's about an inch long and light green in color. During the day he has 2 very dark horizontal lines running across the length of his body. In the middle of the night he is very pale in color and the stripes have almost completely disappeared. I am curious to know about his/her sex and what type of betta he may be :-D

I was thinking the bubbles might mean boy, but then sometimes it looks as though he may have an egg spot, so I'm not sure...

**Sorry he would not cooperate well enough for me to get any clear under belly pictures. And yes, these are all pictures of the same fish :-D He just looks different at different times of day and under different lighting.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

What a TINY baby!!! So hard to say at that age! That baby has sort of long ventrals, might be a boy? I have no idea, sorry! Good luck with that baby!


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

Seems to me like he/she has stress stripes...


----------



## sunnybluesky (Sep 11, 2012)

They are not necessarily stress stripes. I have also read that they may signify submission or be used as a means of camoflage.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

They're most likely stress stripes considering he/she just moved into a new environment, and the fact that he's still a baby.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I thought baby bettas always had horizontal stripes.
Also, I agree with purplemuffin about the length of the ventrals. Female usually have really short ones. I'm thinking it might be a male. Don't know what tail type other than that it's most likely not CT.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Babies do always have those stress stripes. It's extra camouflage since there are so many bigger things waiting to eat them. When his color comes in and he gains confidence they will go away.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Too young to tell definitively, but your baby should develop rapidly over the next 2 weeks and more signs of his/her sex will pop up


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Seems like a male to me...good luck with him or her if it turns out to be female, sweet little fish !


----------



## sunnybluesky (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any photos of a crowntail fry? I'm just curious how they look


----------

